# Frage zu LDAP usern und lokalen usern

## morlix

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mittlerweile meinen LDAP server fertig, allerdings ist eine Frage offen geblieben.

Ich habe einige Ordner auf die ich per Gruppe lokale user und ldap user berechtigen will.

Soweit ich das bis jetzt weiss, kann ich in einer ldap Gruppe keine lokalen User integrieren und in einer lokalen Gruppe keine ldap user hinzufügen.

Ich habe einen Ordner /stuff in welchem meine Fotos und Filme liegen.

Meine user aus dem ldap sollen hier zugriff bekommen.

Da ich um meine Bilder im Netzwerk zu streamen mediatomb verwende, benötigt der mediatomb user (welche nur lokal existiert) auch rechte in diesem Verzeichnis, ich möchte aber nur Rechte für user und Gruppen und nicht für others vergeben.

Mich interessiert was hier die gängige Praxis ist um so etwas zu realisieren?

Mir fallen folgende Möglichkeiten ein, wovon ich nicht weiss was wohl die beste wäre.

1. Ich lege den mediatomb user auch im ldap an, wobei ich mich dann frage was mit einem anderen Linux system ist, welches mit der selben id aber einen anderen user identifiziert.

2. Ich lösche / deaktiviere den lokalen mediatomb user und lege einen neuen mediatomb user mit einer id > 1000 an und passe die init scripte an, das der daemon mit diesem user läuft.

Danke für jede Hilfe!

Gruß morlix

----------

